# Kensington Glass works G-II-43 Eagle / Cornucopia half pint flask



## Steve/sewell (Feb 24, 2013)

Not feeling well today I must have caught a flu.....

 In December of 1821 Thomas W. Dyott advertised in the October issue of the Philadelphia based Newspaper the United States Gazette that he had for sale bottles with images of American Eagles,Ship Franklin,Agricultural and Masonic pocket bottles. This particular bottle is the half pint Eagle/on one side and a large Cornucopia on the reverse. This was the first advertisement in any city in the United States describing the exact type of historical flasks available by name and by the dozen by any manufacturer.

 The glass is as pure an aqua color as you can get. On the Eagle side of the bottle in an oval frame just below the Eagle are the letters of T W D which stands for Thomas William Dyott. Some of the most famous collectable historical flasks have these initials on them. On the other side of the bottle is the relief of a large Cornucopia. On the edges of the bottle on each side of the large medial rib embossing in a large arc starting at the base on each side and traveling up to and around the bottom of the neck down to the other side of the bottle. On the Cornucopia side the words KENSINGTON GLASS WORKS PHILADELPHIA and on the Eagle side the phrase,E. PLURIBUS UNUM ONE OF MANY. These words were on the seal of the early United States and are still used today

 The person responsible in the mold department at the Kensington Glass works should be commended as the strike depth and clarity is some of the best seen on any historical flasks I am aware of. The relief is deep and the clarity is easy on the eyes. This one will not stand on its own real reliably so I have found this picture hanging putty does the trick on aqua bottles with uneven bottoms.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 24, 2013)

2 The initials seen often on Dyotts flasks. He was the ultimate advertiser of glass ware in the early 1820s.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 24, 2013)

3 The Cornucopia side of the bottle.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 24, 2013)

4 The edges of the bottle near the medial rib sport embossing around the perimeter of each side of the bottle.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 24, 2013)

5 This says WORKS PHILADELPHIA


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 24, 2013)

6 KENSINGTON GLASS


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 24, 2013)

7 This is an experiment in picture posting. I was able to record the url of the two previous pictures and embed them in this post hosted from this site.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 24, 2013)

8. Pontil mark


----------



## Ohiosulator (Feb 24, 2013)

very awesome. Ive always liked the kensington flasks with the writing on the sides, I have two the Franklin free trade and the firecracker. The kensington flasks are neat and unique pieces.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 24, 2013)

Yes they are neat flasks Tim. They are also quite historical because of the amount of advertising literature Dyott had at the time which is easily obtained today.


----------



## dave092162 (Feb 6, 2019)

I have one EXACTLY like the one pictured here.  Any idea of how rare it is / fair value ?


----------

